# APEX DOCKS



## sim_jim (Dec 11, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*APEX LAUNCHER DOCKS*










*CHANGE YOUR PHONE LOOK WITH APEX LAUNCHER DOCKS THAT CHANGES YOUR LAUNCHER DOCK WITH NEW HIGH QUALITY DOCKS.*

*HOW TO USE :*
OPEN APEX SETTINGS
OPEN DOCK SETTINGS
SELECT DOCK BACKGROUND
SELECT CUSTOM - SELECT PICTURE
CHOOSE APEX DOCKS
SELECT THE DESIRED DOCK
ENJOY

*SCREENSHOTS*:






























































​
*FREE DOCKS PACK*
DOWNLOAD

*APEX DOCKS*
DOWNLOAD​


----------

